# Replace 24V VR6 Serpentine Belt



## eurostiehl (Mar 1, 2005)

If you need to replace your serpentine belt and don't want to pay the $300 stealership fee to replace it, then do it yourself. I have never touched a serpentine belt before and I decided to take this task into my own hands and after about 45 minutes I discovered it was very simple.
*Do this procedure at your own risk. I am not responsible for any mistakes that you make, any parts you break, or any other thing you try to pend on me.*
*Tools Needed:*
--Socket wrench--
--6mm hex socket bit OR 6mm allen wrench--
--socket to hold the 6mm allen bit above
--T20 bit--
--bit screw driver (fits the t20)--
--M8 1.25 pitch screw about 2 inches long (you can get this at home depot or ace hardware for 50 cents--
--and of course a new serpentine belt (part # 066 145 933J)--
To start off you may want to print this diagram, it displays the 24valve belt pattern.








1) If your old belt is still in there pull it out.
2) Start off by taking the front passenger wheel off and jacking the front passenger side of the car up.
3) Remove the t20 screws in the passenger fender liner (you don’t have to do this but it just makes life easier) just to give you an idea








4) Remove tensioner pulley by removing the 3 blue-green 6mm hex bolts in the picture below. I used a 6mm hex bit and a socket and ratchet to do this. This makes it easy to loop the new belt in, since the gap between the actual pulley and engine is tiny and makes it hard to get the belt into position.
























*Installing New Belt*
5) Start off my looping the belt around the crank as shown below (if you don't know what all your pulleys are, refer to the first image as this displays them all for you).








6) Next loop it under the power steering pulley and up and around the A/C pulley as shown below:








7) Next loop it around the Alternator pulley as shown below:








8) Now were going to move back down to the crank, and from the top loop the belt under the coolant pump (water pump) shown in picture above ^^^
9) Now that you have done this thread the M8 1.25 2" Bolt you bought into the threaded hole in the tensioner pulley, shown below:








10) Thread this all the way until it looks like this (there is a stopper that will prevent you from going too far):








11) Now go back to your belt and pull it tight, loop the tensioner pulley in now (refer back to diagram to see how the belt is supposed to be) kinda tight area but tried to get the best pik as possible for you.
















12: Once that is in line the tensioner pulley arm back up with the holes in the engine to bolt the 3 screws back in. Tighten them back on. (I don't know exact torque, I just did then tight with a quarter turn)








13: *BEFORE YOU PROCEED*
Check you belt make sure it is lined up around each pulley and not hanging off the edge of a pulley. If it is then proceed to step 14, if not line it up so its on track.
14) Back out the M8 screw you put in the tensioner (my bolt had a 16mm head yours may be different) Our cars have automatic tensioners and it will automatically tighten the belt to where it needs to be.








Here is what my whole system looked like after:
Bottom:








Top:
















Tensioner: (notice the gap under the threaded screw hole--it should look like this...just incase your worried
















_Modified by eurostiehl at 5:19 PM 12-19-2007_


_Modified by eurostiehl at 5:48 PM 12-19-2007_


----------



## Astralplane (Mar 14, 2003)

*Re: Replace 24V VR6 Serpentine Belt (eurostiehl)*

Very Nice!
I have two questions.
What's the part# for the belt?
What was the condition of the Tensioner Pulley?


----------



## eurostiehl (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Replace 24V VR6 Serpentine Belt (Astralplane)*

i will get you the belt part number later i dont have it on hand. i got my from vw but ecstuning.com has them at half the price. as for my pulley it coulda been replaced..it has a little chatter to it, but i figured it would hold up for the time being. If you are planning on getting a new pulley i you can get that at the dealership or i think ECStuning.com as well










_Modified by eurostiehl at 5:26 PM 12-19-2007_


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Replace 24V VR6 Serpentine Belt (eurostiehl)*

i actually have a belt sitting here in my room. 
066 145 933J sound right?
its in the "compilation of technical info" thread on the top


----------



## eurostiehl (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Replace 24V VR6 Serpentine Belt (koko5869)*

yep that sounds like it thanks ill add it to the top








another funny thing is I got an OEM VW belt from the dealer ship, it even has a VW symbol printed on it, yet it also has this printed
































_Modified by eurostiehl at 5:50 PM 12-19-2007_


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Replace 24V VR6 Serpentine Belt (eurostiehl)*

Just because its a VW part doesnt mean it was made in Germany.... most of these cars are made in brazil, why woudl the parts be any different? Nice writeup!


----------



## eurostiehl (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Replace 24V VR6 Serpentine Belt (NOVAdub)*

not sayign that all parts need to be made in germany...but i figured the last place would be japan and china...


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: Replace 24V VR6 Serpentine Belt (eurostiehl)*

How did you know I was looking for this? Nice write up. How do we add this to the DIY?!?


_Modified by orange1218 at 9:09 PM 12-19-2007_


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Replace 24V VR6 Serpentine Belt (orange1218)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orange1218* »_How did you know I was looking for this? Nice write up. *How do we add this to the DIY?!?*


hah, good luck.
the real question is how can we get a 24v guru as a mod?


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: Replace 24V VR6 Serpentine Belt (eurostiehl)*


_Quote »_









This pic makes me think it might be a good time to put on some new pulleys. Anybody know anything about under drive pulleys for our engine? Read something about damaging the harmonics?


----------



## chudzikb (Sep 21, 2000)

*Re: Replace 24V VR6 Serpentine Belt (orange1218)*

I got the tensioner assembly from MJM for like $89? Complete part, everyone else wanted like $180 for the part. Gruvenparts is working on a tensioner pulley for us. They have my old one as a prototype. They also wanted a crank pulley, but, I do not have a spare to send them. If anyone has a spare, send it to them, they will make you one and then we will have another part for us.


----------



## supavr6lover (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Replace 24V VR6 Serpentine Belt (eurostiehl)*

OMG THANK YOU


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Replace 24V VR6 Serpentine Belt (chudzikb)*

dont replace the crank pulley. it also acts as a harmonic damper and getting rid of it is bad.


----------



## eurostiehl (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Replace 24V VR6 Serpentine Belt (orange1218)*



orange1218 said:


> How did you know I was looking for this? Nice write up. *How do we add this to the DIY*?!?
> 
> its already added to the DIY lol
> see the 24v diy forum below
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=804369


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Replace 24V VR6 Serpentine Belt (NOVAdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOVAdub* »_dont replace the crank pulley. it also acts as a harmonic damper and getting rid of it is bad. 

yeah but replacing other pulleys shouldn't too much of an issue, especially not on an NA engine...the harmonic balancer is a bad idea on any engine really...it keeps vibration away, and it also keeps the crank in balance...its a calibrated piece


----------



## havoc783 (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Replace 24V VR6 Serpentine Belt (eurostiehl)*

Does anyone know what the dimensions are on the belt. Does 15/16' x 54-7/8' OR 24mm x 1394mm look right? The only reason I'm asking is because I bought my part from NAPA and I can't check it with the part number.


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm not sure about the dimensions, they are usually right with the VW belts as they only came in one length in the US (with power steering and A/C), however, they always gave me the wrong width (7 ribs instead of 6). Most 24V VR6s are 6 ribs, but some are the 7 rib(like the 12V) so count to make sure!!!


----------



## 1_slow_mk3 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (apstguy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kevin0323 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Replace 24V VR6 Serpentine Belt (eurostiehl)*

On a 2.0 serpentine belt tensioner there isn't a bolt, more like a female star shaped screw hole. However I need to know if this is also reverse thread since I believe the pulley spins the other way. The 2.0 belt tensioner sits on top of the belt instead of the belt going over the top.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Replace 24V VR6 Serpentine Belt (Kevin0323)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevin0323* »_On a 2.0 serpentine belt tensioner there isn't a bolt, more like a female star shaped screw hole. However I need to know if this is also reverse thread since I believe the pulley spins the other way. The 2.0 belt tensioner sits on top of the belt instead of the belt going over the top.


Try checking in the 2.0L engine forum?


----------



## Kevin0323 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Replace 24V VR6 Serpentine Belt (Mr. Rictus)*

of course.


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

awsome write up! I know it's for mostly the pulley....but when I replaced my water pump, I repacked my bearings (barely any grease left at 60k) and it totally cleaned up all noises...besides my intake manifold.


----------



## boykinla (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Replace 24V VR6 Serpentine Belt (eurostiehl)*

Can you re-pack the bearings on the tensioner pulley for the 24v VR6?
Great write up!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## magman (Jun 22, 2001)

*Re: Replace 24V VR6 Serpentine Belt (boykinla)*

I doubt it. Much better to just replace the bearing.
The tensioner itself is fine. It's the bearing and pulley that fail.
Now if someone would just sell that part we would be golden








My belt snapped last night, same issues with 7 and 6 ribbed belts.
Found the correct one at a local indi store. Conti 6 ribs.
I love the routing diagram you have, it took me 30 mins to find it on my dvd Bently. 
Should have checked here first








I left the tensioner pulley in place, yes tight and fiddly but doable.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Replace 24V VR6 Serpentine Belt (magman)*

http://www.gruvenparts.com sells tensioner pulleys made from aluminum.


----------



## magman (Jun 22, 2001)

*Re: Replace 24V VR6 Serpentine Belt (Mr. Rictus)*

NIce, I think i will swap mine out for one of those.


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Replace 24V VR6 Serpentine Belt (eurostiehl)*

Nice DIY. And wow those pullies really are big and ugly. hahah


----------



## eurostiehl (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Replace 24V VR6 Serpentine Belt (VR6VDub172)*

if anyone has any troubles or questions let me know, feel free to pm me. as for repacking the bearings..i would advise against that as well. and for the 2.0 tensioner pulley im not sure if it is reverse thread...stick a bolt in it and see...thats much easier than researching it


----------



## wr3ck3dm1nd (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Replace 24V VR6 Serpentine Belt (eurostiehl)*

Some one told me that you will cause severe engine damage immediately if you use lighweight underdrive pulleys, as well as a lightweight fly wheel. Is this misinformation or truth?


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: Replace 24V VR6 Serpentine Belt (wr3ck3dm1nd)*

That's a huge topic that's been debated extensively - let's not get onto that topic in this thread. Do a search, read up on it, and decide who's opinions you believe


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Replace 24V VR6 Serpentine Belt (Veedub_junky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedub_junky* »_That's a huge topic that's been debated extensively - let's not get onto that topic in this thread. Do a search, read up on it, and decide who's opinions you believe









Exactly.


----------



## ruetzal (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Replace 24V VR6 Serpentine Belt (eurostiehl)*

save


----------



## WCoUtReT (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: Replace 24V VR6 Serpentine Belt (ruetzal)*

I repacked my tensionsr pulley bearing this time last year. I had the entire thing disassembled and I had all the balls out and everything. I repacked it with some really good high temp grease and it worked out great... And now it's starting to squeak again lol. So I'll just get the gruvenparts one if I don't supercharge the motor wihin the year. I recommend just getting a new pulley if you're contemplating fixing a squeaky tensioner pulley. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: Replace 24V VR6 Serpentine Belt (WCoUtReT)*

FYI - if your pulley starts to chatter, squeal, etc..., change it immediately! Here's what happened when I couldn't get to my wife's fast enough on her 12v:
























BTW, that was less than 1 week after it started making noise... The pulley exploded/shredded - I think this is about all that was left of the pulley:






























Moral of the story - don't screw around, get the Gruven pulley before this happens to you








Per Paul, his bearing is rated at 20k rpms - the OEM bearing isn't even rated to redline


----------



## Zuber Speed (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Replace 24V VR6 Serpentine Belt (Veedub_junky)*

I just changed my serp belt and tensioner because of the squeel. after like 100km, its making a slight squeel again, ideas?


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: Replace 24V VR6 Serpentine Belt (Zuber Speed)*

Mine was the same way when I installed it - so far I've been living with it (~20k miles now...). The sound of the bearing going out is definitely unique - you will notice a major change if it's getting ready to fail. That said, the Gruven pulley would be a permanent fix. You simply remove the tensioner, unbolt the pulley itself, bolt in the Gruven pulley. When I can afford it again, I'm going to pick up one for each of my cars


----------



## Zuber Speed (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Replace 24V VR6 Serpentine Belt (Veedub_junky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedub_junky* »_Mine was the same way when I installed it - so far I've been living with it (~20k miles now...). The sound of the bearing going out is definitely unique - you will notice a major change if it's getting ready to fail. That said, the Gruven pulley would be a permanent fix. You simply remove the tensioner, unbolt the pulley itself, bolt in the Gruven pulley. When I can afford it again, I'm going to pick up one for each of my cars









The gruven pulley isnt out yet tho right?


----------



## YoSoY (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Replace 24V VR6 Serpentine Belt (Kevin0323)*

perfect. i am adding to favorites.


----------



## jefswat (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Replace 24V VR6 Serpentine Belt (Zuber Speed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zuber Speed* »_I just changed my serp belt and tensioner because of the squeel. after like 100km, its making a slight squeel again, ideas?

give it a week or two. I changed the belt on my old car and it squeeled for another month or so. quiet ever since. but that was a *slight* squeel


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: Replace 24V VR6 Serpentine Belt (Zuber Speed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zuber Speed* »_
The gruven pulley isnt out yet tho right?








I don't know where you got that - they're definitely out and available http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zuber Speed (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Replace 24V VR6 Serpentine Belt (Veedub_junky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedub_junky* »_







I don't know where you got that - they're definitely out and available http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Saw that too
the belt squeel is pretty minor unless its wet. Its raining today and the belt was getting louder
Belt dressing does nothing
Im a noob when it comes to the VR. Not sure if i should wait this out, there has to be something I can do to fix it


----------



## tetsuo_shima (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Replace 24V VR6 Serpentine Belt (Zuber Speed)*

ok, i am new to this and i use this forum to change my belt. i started up the engine and the squeal is very load. it looks like my coolant pulley isnt moving. i have been looking for a replacement on the web and i have been unsuccessful. any help in the right direction would be very appreciated.


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*FV-QR*

If the water pump pulley isn't turning, you need a new water pump, but it wouldn't be a bad idea to replace the pulley as well. Gruven makes a lightweight pulley, and he can get you a water pump with metal impeller blades.
http://gruvenparts.com/


----------



## tetsuo_shima (Nov 13, 2008)

how difficult is it to replace the water pump yourself?


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

Search for the 24V waterpump DIY.


----------



## reeze03gli (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Replace 24V VR6 Serpentine Belt (Zuber Speed)*

looks like i have to do this


----------



## -TDG- (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Replace 24V VR6 Serpentine Belt (eurostiehl)*

Excellent! I'll be using your guide to change the belt on my car. Thank you so much!


----------



## Jettar (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Replace 24V VR6 Serpentine Belt (-TDG-)*

just did this and my pulley not makes a bunch of noise and moves up and down. Also after running the car about thirty seconds, one of the ridges on the belt is already worn down. Also the belt seems to be slowly moving off the pulley. Any ideas?


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*FV-QR*

6-rib or 7-rib belt? I always forget which is which, but there is that difference between the 12v and 24v. You might have a belt for a 12v...


----------



## Jettar (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedub_junky)*

seems like its rubbing into my oil pan..... is this normal?


----------



## Jettar (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Jettar)*

from the pictures seems like he is putting a six in?


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

24Vs have 6 rib belts.


----------



## NewYorkerer (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: Replace 24V VR6 Serpentine Belt (eurostiehl)*

Great Post! I have an 04 GLI vr6 and can't get the bolt into the top of the pulley because of the hoses. The bolt head feels like its gonna go right through the hose and bend the nipple on the way down. Are these fuel lines? Should I just remove the pulley all together?


----------



## RemiRokosa (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Replace 24V VR6 Serpentine Belt (NewYorkerer)*

Tornado Red 24v? 

Jeloussss.


----------



## eurostiehl (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Replace 24V VR6 Serpentine Belt (NewYorkerer)*

move the hoses out of the way


----------



## Johny_Blazed (Feb 29, 2012)

Did you replace the tensioner pulley? I dont think you need to removed it to do this


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

Johny_Blazed said:


> Did you replace the tensioner pulley? I dont think you need to removed it to do this


you have to remove the whole tensior.. when you open the tensioner fully with the bolt it makes it to tight in that area to fish the new belt in.. old belt might come out easy, but the stiff new belt is not going to go in as easily... 
if your having pulley issue you could just pop the seals on the pulley and re grease the bearing.. 

borrowed link to show you, 
http://gruvenparts.com/website/diys/VR6 Serpentine Belt Tensioner Replacement and Lubrication.htm


----------



## red01vr6 (Jul 6, 2010)

Months ago I replaced my tensioner with a new one and it still made squeaky kinda noises Idk I hear it clear as day people tell me they don't hear anything.
Ive always thought power steering pulley idk then again my a/c doesnt work it's right on top of the power steering pulley. I think the a/c is only a pressure issue though.
Should I get like a new or maybe lightweight crank or power steering pulley?
Thanks


----------



## thebrit86 (Mar 24, 2006)

Great write up mate! this is saved!


----------



## GTIaintNOgOlF (Apr 25, 2006)

my issue is....it seems like the belt wont get around the crank sprocket because its nearly touching the oil pan or oil pan gasket??? any ideas with what i should do??


----------



## ItsOnlyCthulhu (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks so much Eurostiehl for this excellent write-up and detailed photos! Helped me out so much this afternoon when working on this! :thumbup:


----------



## Sleazer (Jun 19, 2015)

*I didn't need the M8 1.25 2" bolt - I used the 6mm hex bolts instead*

I just did this repair last night after driving on a gravel road without my splash guards on. Lucky I didn't damage a pulley. 

I didn't have an M8 1.25 2" bolt, and found that the blue-green 6mm hex bolts holding the tensioner on can be used instead. They're just the right length to loosen things up enough to get the belt on and the tensioner into the right place. 

I put all my splash guards back on. Won't be making that mistake again.


----------



## westbeach4 (Aug 19, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## theklemza (Oct 30, 2018)

Thank you for that.. I've just bought mk4 vr6 24v two weeks ago and on startup (and when engine is cold) i have that clicking sound.. When I go for a little ride and stop the sound is completely gone... Is it possible that this is due to the serpentine belt and tensioners?? (the whole engine was completely rebuild 8k kms ago)..


----------

